

The Startup Kids trailer, a documentary about web entrepreneurs - Sesselja
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/07/lets-back-the-startup-kids-a-documentary-that-needs-to-be-seen/

======
zx76
This looks really good - just interesting people talking about the interesting
things they're doing. I also like how they seem to have chosen quite a few
entrepreneurs outside of the SV hype cycle in addition to the usual suspects
like Harj Taggar, Drew Houston etc.

I also think that this project is a pretty awesome way for the two filmmakers
to market their startup <http://www.kinwins.com>!

------
JSig
The lead quote from Mans Adler is interesting. I'm still trying to grok it ->

"You don't start a rock band today, you start a company."

Is he trying to say that it is fashionable or trendy to be in a startup these
days?

~~~
blhack
Yes. Kids (I know, because I'm a kid) don't hang out in coffee shops writing
songs or working on their screenplay anymore, they sit around writing code.

Everybody wants to be Mark Zuckerberg, at least everybody that I know does.

Honestly, I don't think that the dreams are that dissimilar. When I was in
highschool, the person who is now my co-founder and I worked together on
music. We spent out nights in my parents' basement trying to build a recording
studio out of scavenged tape-recorders and microphones from goodwill because
we wanted to make something really _cool_ that we could show our friends.

We're doing the same thing now, albeit with less taperecords. Every project
that we've ever worked together on has had the end goal of being something
cool that we can show our friends. Honestly (and I'm going way off topic here,
sorry), this is a bit of stumbling block for me. I'm currently in a position
where I could doing _business-y_ things that might make me a lot of money, but
nobody would know about them, and they aren't any fun.

I'm mostly turning those opportunities down because I'd rather make no money,
and do stuff that I can show off to my friends.

I guess the parallel would be that when we were in highschool, we certainly
had the talent to make radio jingles, but if anybody had ever offered us the
chance to, we would have turned it down because it isn't any fun.

We wanted to be in a rock band, and we still do.

------
petercooper
For some reason the link to this one bombed on HN recently but because it's
relevant..

<http://startingupinamerica.com/>

Another documentary but about foreign entrepreneurs and the problems involved
in starting up in Silicon Valley.

